# Native resolution?



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a long time D* customer but am looking at DISH as a possible alternative however there is one thing that will be an absolute deal breaker, no native res output like is available on my current receivers(i.e. 720P for ESPN and 1080i for CBS etc...)

I feed my HD-DVR in addition to my other sources into my DVDO EDGE video processor at their native res (which blows away the receiver as well as my Sammy plasma for scaling/de-interlacing) and let the Edge do it's magic by outputting pristine 1080P/60 to my tv, needless to say fixed res output is a big time no-go. 

Sooooooo, does the 922 offer native res output or do I stick with D*?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess you're gonna stick with D*


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

n0qcu said:


> I guess you're gonna stick with D*


Bummer, any word if there are any new receivers on the horizon that may implement that feature?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Rodney: Native resolution pass-through on the HD receivers - why have you not implemented this?
Dan: Look for it in the near future, maybe this summer. It was overlooked, not aware of at least his level. “I'll get that done.” 

We're weeks away from the 5-year anniversary of that statement made on the May 06 Tech Forum.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Rodney: Native resolution pass-through on the HD receivers - why have you not implemented this?
> Dan: Look for it in the near future, maybe this summer. It was overlooked, not aware of at least his level. "I'll get that done."
> 
> We're weeks away from the 5-year anniversary of that statement made on the May 06 Tech Forum.


Oh oh, that tells me don't my breath. It's unfortunate that DISH doesn't care about giving their customers a chance for the best possible picture on their display.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Not to start the old flamewar again, but I can't really think that anybody truly cares about native passthrough beyond a handful of folks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I care more now in some ways than I did a few years ago... A few years ago I had a failing HDTV that didn't like 720p input as much as it liked 1080i.

My current HDTV, however, likes all the input formats... so native resolution would be nicer now than ever.

I have given up on asking for it, though... because it doesn't seem to be a priority.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Not to start the old flamewar again, but I can't really think that anybody truly cares about native passthrough beyond a handful of folks.


I would say you are indeed correct that VP owners are in the minority along with folks that bother to calibrate their displays. Just saying it would be nice for DISH owners to have that option.


----------

